# Return Of The King



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

That's right kiddies, RAXL's back, to shine the light of my mega-wattage personality into this little corner of the internet :voorhees:


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome... back ^^


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Back, and in all caps I see. You win next-to-last place, *ding*


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh.

It's you again.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Next to last? Who's last? No fair, I wait like three friggin' months, and I'm not LAST?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ginny is last, she hasn't even registered yet.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Good to see you again!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

...And of course, your old pal, formerly known as SINISTER dropping by to pay his respects! Glad to FINALLY see you over here, Mr. Doze!


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome back Raxl! 

I see that you have finally been able to pull yourself away from the G N' R Behind the Music to be able to sign up for the board...


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Raxl!!!  

~~Bill~~


----------

